# Vortex Spotting Scope



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a brand new Vortex Diamondback with a scope skin for a steal! Take a look at the link and see what you think. Your best bet is to call or text me rather then a PM. My # is included in the ad.

Thanks!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=678&ad=38669122&cat=&lpid=1


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

SOLD!


----------

